# New Bulova Computron - Archive Series



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Day everyone,

Found this advertisement in my WatchTime magazine.

Best regards.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Are they really going to make a new version of that? I hope it's a April Fool's joke.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Once they price adjust to 40% off the original MSRP, I'd be interested. It would be fun to have an homage to the original that I can wear every day without worrying about ruining an original.

Not so sure about the look of the LED, but love the use of the Accuquartz logo in the corner.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Once they price adjust to 40% off the original MSRP, I'd be interested. It would be fun to have an homage to the original that I can wear every day without worrying about ruining an original.
> 
> Not so sure about the look of the LED, but love the use of the Accuquartz logo in the corner.


I don't think anyone even makes small LED displays like that anymore. Plus LEDs were a PITA on a watch. I'm old enough to have had one at the tail-end of the era and the novelty wore off quickly. My dad got some LED-based watch a few years after they came out; it was big/gold colored/heavy. I remember he quit wearing it within a few months and went back to his mechanical 1968 Jules Jurgensen. He still wears that JJ to this day.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

tmathes said:


> I don't think anyone even makes small LED displays like that anymore. Plus LEDs were a PITA on a watch. I'm old enough to have had one at the tail-end of the era and the novelty wore off quickly. My dad got some LED-based watch a few years after they came out; it was big/gold colored/heavy. I remember he quit wearing it within a few months and went back to his mechanical 1968 Jules Jurgensen. He still wears that JJ to this day.


I don't doubt at all that the novelty wore off quickly. Needing two hands to tell the time must have been obnoxious, perhaps even dangerous for a "driver's" watch.

I enjoy watches that were an evolutionary dead-end, and the LED watches were just that. I remember reading something about the first Pulsar where they had to quietly slip the prototype out of its introductory press conference for multiple battery changes so the reporters could keep hitting the button.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

The price of vintage LCD watches has jumped a lot in the past couple of years (must be hipster driven.) I am sure they will sell. I would love a Commodore International one but they go for $300 these days.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Day everyone,

from the picture we can see "T2".
Does that mean you can have 2 time zones?

Functions this watch could have:
Time 1
Time 2
Chronograph
Alarm
Timer

Perhaps 2 versions: Steel gold plated and steel only? Leather strap?

Best regards.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> I don't doubt at all that the novelty wore off quickly. Needing two hands to tell the time must have been obnoxious, perhaps even dangerous for a "driver's" watch.
> 
> I enjoy watches that were an evolutionary dead-end, and the LED watches were just that. I remember reading something about the first Pulsar where they had to quietly slip the prototype out of its introductory press conference for multiple battery changes so the reporters could keep hitting the button.


You hit the nail on the head, the 2 hand operation of these watches was the biggest killer of the product. Plus there were problems in direct sunlight, it completely washed out. The other one as you also detail was the power hungriness of the LEDs. They were battery eaters so it got kind of pricey to run them after a while. I think some later models were sort of automatic in that you flicked your wrist to turn it on but by then the fad was almost done.

The slickest version I've seen personally was the HP-01. I was a stock clerk in a higher-end mall jewelry store in high school and I got my hands on one at the time after the store was closed. I was surprised at who bought a lot of them. The sales lady who'd moved quite a few of them said pilots (no surprise there) and farmers were the biggest customers. It made sense, they could do calculations in the field and not have to keep a 2nd clunky 'box' to do such work. It was massive though and you had to use a ball point pen tip or the HP supplied pusher tool to use it.

I can appreciate the attraction to dead technologies, I love to marvel at them myself being an electrical engineer. LED watches were interesting but in the end they were just to much of a hassle and the 'weird' factor didn't help after a while. The final nail was the LCD watch and how cheap it could be made.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Day everyone,

Questions to the electronics engineers that have the knowledge on the latest technology:
Is there a chance that Bulova is using a "new" technology (if there is one) in LED that uses less power?
Are the LED's manufactured today exactly like in the past years?
Do we have better batteries today than in the 70's?

Best regards.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

espiga said:


> Good Day everyone,
> 
> Questions to the electronics engineers that have the knowledge on the latest technology:
> Is there a chance that Bulova is using a "new" technology (if there is one) in LED that uses less power?
> ...


LEDs of today are lower power than in the 70s but

1) they still chew vastly more power than an LCD, a vastly greater amount
2) they wash out in brightly lit conditions
3) typically cost more than an LCD and aren't as flexible in what they display compared to an LCD display

I doubt the LEDs like in the 70s watches are made anymore due to the above factors. LEDs to this day still cannot completely eliminate the wash-out of the display in bright light. LCDs have come a long way and still dominate the digital display market due to the low cost, low power consumption and ruggedness (that is the dominant display in ALL new cars, even the fancy multi-color ones).

And batteries today don't last longer than in the 70s by much since the basic chemistry is the same, the elements in nature haven't evolved since then.  The main improvements are slightly more active material and better casing but in general there's not much you can do with a 1.5V button cell or 3V lithium cell.

Now one thing that *could* be used is an OLED (organic LED) like in mobile phones from Samsung (Galaxy line), some LGs and I think now some of the Apples. Samsung has been making those displays for a while but I have no idea if they make them that small for a watch size nor if there is any market for such small displays that's cost effective for something as inexpensive (and low power) as a watch.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi tmathes,

Thank you, very much for the answers.
We'll have to wait until the Bulova Computron is released to confirm the configuration used.

Best regards.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm a sucker for something goofy and I just got a bump in the fun money monthly allowance from my better half, so there's a good chance I'll get one of these eventually.

A while back I looked into the G Gerlach LED watch, but wasn't impressed with the specs for the LED module or the customer service horror stories against the price. Having the Bulova brand behind the Computron reissue will give me a bit more peace of mind. Otherwise, I'll treat it like buying a Vostok in that I know and accept the negatives going in and that's part of the fun.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

I have to wonder

- Is this the "surprise" alluded to by the Citizen USA president in the Hodinkee article from a few months ago?

- If so, I have to question how many they'd sell. I can't believe it will be many, the numbers have to be much lower than for the other Archive reissues.

I look at Bulova's web page and what I see on there is mostly fashion watches, most are gaudy as can be. Not many of them left with interesting movements, namely the 262kHz in a modest sized and tasteful case. Reintroducing an LED watch seems like a waste of resources for most of us except or Odd and Vintage Fan.

Make sure you deluge us with pictures and details when you get one, I have a feeling you're going to be in a *very" elite club.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

I have one vintage electric that's so obscure and hard to find someone who will service that I think there's a decent chance I'm the only person in the world wearing one when I have it on.

Never thought I'd have that option with a brand new offering. ;-)

Bulova's like a box of chocolates; you never know what you're going to get. They do some amazing Accutron II watches, then ditch the line and make questionable fashion watches, then also make some high-end reissues of classics. Thankfully, there are some awesome designs still left in the stable for them to resurrect.

My vote for the next one is a 1951 Beau Brummel built on a small-seconds 262 kHz movement kicking at 2 ticks per second like the chrono. Diamond and ruby markers and all.


Edit: Oops, was going to suggest the President, but had a better idea and forgot to unattach the photo.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I checked out Bulova's facebook page to see if it had anything, and I'm late with the Beau Brummel idea.

The Lady CURV:









The size is 40.5mm. For a ladies' watch. My how tastes have changed.

At least the fb pictures show a display back, so that's fun.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

I have a1976 Computron. It's a novel throwback but terribly inconvenient for all the reasons previously mentioned. Also, mine runs slowly (7 minutes AN HOUR.) Didn't think that was possible for digital watch module. Haven't been able to find anyone who might either be able to fix it or make any suggestions for how to attempt to repair it and parts are rare and pricey. I even reached out to Bulova on the off-chance that they had any documentation. They responded saying that they stopped servicing these watches a long time ago (no surprise) and 'servicing' consisted of swapping in a new module.
It would be novel if Bulova reissued these but I really don't see the point. They're a style that never caught on ('drivers' case) and once LCD technology became available, no one looked back at LED. I'm sure a modern LED module with modern battery technology would be an improvement (maybe paired with an accelerometer so that the screen activates with a gesture; like a smart watch) but again, I don't see the point.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Oh my goodness, I checked out Bulova's facebook page to see if it had anything, and I'm late with the Beau Brummel idea.
> 
> The Lady CURV:
> 
> ...


If I gave that to my wife I think she's slap me. :-d


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> I have a1976 Computron. It's a novel throwback but terribly inconvenient for all the reasons previously mentioned. Also, mine runs slowly (7 minutes AN HOUR.) Didn't think that was possible for digital watch module. Haven't been able to find anyone who might either be able to fix it or make any suggestions for how to attempt to repair it and parts are rare and pricey. I even reached out to Bulova on the off-chance that they had any documentation. They responded saying that they stopped servicing these watches a long time ago (no surprise) and 'servicing' consisted of swapping in a new module.
> It would be novel if Bulova reissued these but I really don't see the point. They're a style that never caught on ('drivers' case) and once LCD technology became available, no one looked back at LED. I'm sure a modern LED module with modern battery technology would be an improvement (maybe paired with an accelerometer so that the screen activates with a gesture; like a smart watch) but again, I don't see the point.
> View attachment 13983163


My guess as to why it's running slow is the cap that forms part of the resonator circuit would be the prime suspect. Capacitors are notorious for not aging well, moisture affects them greatly as does age. I couldn't suggest how to get it repaired though. Parts for something like this if it were a digital circuit could only be sourced from another watch, with no schematic it would be a bear to repair. I would love to see what the inside of this thing looks like.

The top of the watch is interesting looking, I wonder what was the idea behind putting a screen-like pattern there.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

tmathes said:


> My guess as to why it's running slow is the cap that forms part of the resonator circuit would be the prime suspect. Capacitors are notorious for not aging well, moisture affects them greatly as does age. I couldn't suggest how to get it repaired though. Parts for something like this if it were a digital circuit could only be sourced from another watch, with no schematic it would be a bear to repair. I would love to see what the inside of this thing looks like.
> 
> The top of the watch is interesting looking, I wonder what was the idea behind putting a screen-like pattern there.


I don't have any pictures of the exposed module (there are plenty online, though.) One day, if I'm feeling ambitious, I'll pop it open.
Good theory; capacitor. To your point, it would really be helpful to have a schematic/specs. As for the case texture, I can only assume that the designer had waffles for breakfast that day.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

I think it's charming. Much like a monocle. Or even a pocket watch. Chances of me getting a new one: slim. Chances of me trying to get an d one back into working condition: much higher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> I don't have any pictures of the exposed module (there are plenty online, though.) One day, if I'm feeling ambitious, I'll pop it open.
> Good theory; capacitor. To your point, it would really be helpful to have a schematic/specs. As for the case texture, I can only assume that the designer had waffles for breakfast that day.


I found one image of a newer version of your watch disassembled, it had a Mostek chip in it but the underside of the PC board wasn't shown. No passive components were on the PCB I saw, unless they did a double-sided board (unlikely at that time) then everything is inside the IC. Since your watch is older it might have some passives but there's no telling.

No way you're going to find that chip anywhere new, Mostek hasn 't existed as stand-alone company since the 1980s. Your only hope to repair your watch is finding an old unit sold for parts with a working circuit.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

tmathes said:


> I found one image of a newer version of your watch disassembled, it had a Mostek chip in it but the underside of the PC board wasn't shown. No passive components were on the PCB I saw, unless they did a double-sided board (unlikely at that time) then everything is inside the IC. Since your watch is older it might have some passives but there's no telling.
> 
> No way you're going to find that chip anywhere new, Mostek hasn 't existed as stand-alone company since the 1980s. Your only hope to repair your watch is finding an old unit sold for parts with a working circuit.


I periodically look for cosmetically tired but working Computrons on eBay, for a donor module, but I haven't come across anything for a price I'd be willing to take a gamble on.


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

I like the novelty of this. Is it me or do the digits on the reissue look more lcd rather than led?


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

sriracha said:


> I like the novelty of this. Is it me or do the digits on the reissue look more lcd rather than led?


Unless it's a rendered image, that's very much LCD; didn't notice that originally. Would make sense to go with an LCD. They could use a red filter to make it look a little more like the old LED displays.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

Gang, this thing is real.

https://www.bulova.com/us/en/collection/baselworld-2019/


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

tmathes said:


> Gang, this thing is real.
> 
> https://www.bulova.com/us/en/collection/baselworld-2019/


To my surprise, they confirm the display is LED. I like that they're doing this but...WHY are they doing this?


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> To my surprise, they confirm the display is LED. I like that they're doing this but...WHY are they doing this?


My question exactly.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Why are they doing this?!? Because people like us get all giggly over a LED. I'm not knocking it. If I need to get a red eyed digital watch in gold tone, it's just enough weirder than a G-Shock to scratch that itch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Why are they doing this??

Why not? Casio still sells calculator watches even though you can better use your phone to calculate things. People still want them.

If priced right the watch will sell. Especially if it is offered in stainless steel and not just gold plated

Kudos to Bulova,Casio, Hamilton and Seiko for dipping back in their past product lines to make reissues of classic watches.

I think it is a good idea. I have a Q&Q (citizen sub brand) LED watch that i bought brand new about 4 years ago. I pushed the crap out of the LED button to show the time and the batteries still lasted for over 2 years.

Here is my 1977 Computron. It runs well and keeps great time.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

First write-up of the Computron:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/bulova-computron-watches/

Those appear to be photos but that display still looks like a render. The blue one is interesting, I did not expect that. Well, I don't think anyone expected any of these, they sure did keep it a secret. The list price is lower than I expected and we all know Bulova street prices are much less than that.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Now it's a really tough choice between the gold and the stainless. My local AD already doesn't like me after the kerfluffle that got me the Moonwatch 5 days before release with a 25% discount. I'm not sure if I could get them to order both in so I could choose. :think:


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

tmathes said:


> First write-up of the Computron:
> 
> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/bulova-computron-watches/
> 
> Those appear to be photos but that display still looks like a render. The blue one is interesting, I did not expect that. Well, I don't think anyone expected any of these, they sure did keep it a secret. The list price is lower than I expected and we all know Bulova street prices are much less than that.


That is a pretty nice list price. It is sad that the stainless steel one does have the red LED option also as the original was offered in gold plated and stainless with red LED. However the blue LED is cool. I remember as a kid in the 1980's being in awe of the next door neighbor's digital clock radio with blue LED numbers. my own bedside clock with digital with the same boring red LED numbers as all the other ones.

I do think the blog writer needs to check his facts, he is about a few years late in regards to when these came out originally. These are a product of the 1970's and did not last to even see the 1980's. I think Bulova saw the writing on the wall as in 1977 they offered the LED models along side the LCD ones. I cannot remember seeing many LED watches being worn in the 1980's. Most folks ditched them for LCD digital watches or quartz analog ones.

Still when these hit the stores I am buying one


----------



## Gumby992 (Dec 2, 2012)

Interesting to see these new Bulova LED watches. The list prices aren't too bad, either.

I acquired a blue LED watch a while back, a 2000s Majestyk M-1, a modern recreation of an early style LED digital watch where the display remains lit for only a few seconds after pressing a pusher in order to preserve battery power, (and this model of the watch watch takes two batteries). These Majestyks were produced by a one-man band in Canada. Apparently 500 each of the blue and red LED M-1 models were made and then a follow-up M-2 model was released.









Hamilton took a different route back in 2003 with their Pulsar 'Men In Black II' reissue - my example shown below They used a reversed LCD display to mimic the earlier LED. It does work, to a degree, but is nowhere near as bright as a LED display. The benefit, of course, is that it can be on constantly due to the much lower power requirement.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

How can you decide when the specs bare not available?


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

journeyforce said:


> That is a pretty nice list price. It is sad that the stainless steel one does have the red LED option also as the original was offered in gold plated and stainless with red LED. However the blue LED is cool. I remember as a kid in the 1980's being in awe of the next door neighbor's digital clock radio with blue LED numbers. my own bedside clock with digital with the same boring red LED numbers as all the other ones.
> 
> I do think the blog writer needs to check his facts, he is about a few years late in regards to when these came out originally. These are a product of the 1970's and did not last to even see the 1980's. I think Bulova saw the writing on the wall as in 1977 they offered the LED models along side the LCD ones. I cannot remember seeing many LED watches being worn in the 1980's. Most folks ditched them for LCD digital watches or quartz analog ones.
> 
> Still when these hit the stores I am buying one


I also thought it was in the early/mid 70s too, glad to know my memory isn't bad. 

By 1980 no one wanted them anymore, LCD watches had pretty much replaced them. I had a Seiko LED and I sure quit wearing it by 1979. I had a Seiko stainless LCD I loved but unfortunately it was stolen from my college dorm room.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

These bring memories of my Timex SSQ-red digits... early 80's...IIRC.
I remember one guy in school had an Omega rectangular crystal and this model only touching the case on the top
at the center (digital/finger contact) would light up the red digits...

The Bulova Black PVD is very nice... with a leather strap; stainless a close second.

Best regards.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> To my surprise, they confirm the display is LED. I like that they're doing this but...WHY are they doing this?


Check out the prices of 70's and 80's LED watches on eBay. There is money to be made. I decided I wanted one about a year ago then went on eBay and realized that judging by the prices, everyone else does too. Time to hit the thrift stores but like early 8-bit computers (which I made a decent amount of money on 15 years ago) I bet they just throw them in the trash when they get donated these days.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

fish70 said:


> Check out the prices of 70's and 80's LED watches on eBay. There is money to be made. I decided I wanted one about a year ago then went on eBay and realized that judging by the prices, everyone else does too. Time to hit the thrift stores but like early 8-bit computers (which I made a decent amount of money on 15 years ago) I bet they just throw them in the trash when they get donated these days.


Maybe it's time to sell mine. Certainly there's someone out there willing to overlook that it runs really fast....


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Morning everyone, just saw this link on Timezone:


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Showed the watchtime ad to my better half and her only comment was that it was fugly. Still getting it.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Anyone see full specs for these watches?


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Based on lessons learned from the shambles that was buying the Moonwatch at release, I went on down to the local AD and found that they now have a "Wishlist" option where they will email me when they're able to order the watch. Saleswoman also said she'd bother the Bulova representative about it when they visit in the next few months.

So sometime this fall, I'll be pushing buttons and burning through what looks to be a very large 3V lithium cell based on the battery hatch size.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Based on lessons learned from the shambles that was buying the Moonwatch at release, I went on down to the local AD and found that they now have a "Wishlist" option where they will email me when they're able to order the watch. Saleswoman also said she'd bother the Bulova representative about it when they visit in the next few months.
> 
> So sometime this fall, I'll be pushing buttons and burning through what looks to be a very large 3V lithium cell based on the battery hatch size.


You and me brother.

I liken the Bulova MW to the original Mazda Miata in that regard. There was a craze in buying the 1st generation Miata when they were introduced, dealers were selling above list. My dad was one of those suckers, I kept telling him "dad, this isn't a limited production car, the price will drop. The Japanese will make as many as the market wants and they'll drop in price. Don't buy it now, wait."

Last time I fell for that trap when it came to Seiko or Citizen "limited releases". I was looking for the Seiko that was limited as to how many were produced a few months ago. The AD I typically deal with sold it to me for about 30% off list. Yeah, demand was through the roof. :roll:

I do occasionally listen to wise people. ;-)


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone see full specs for these watches?


I don't think they've published anything in that regard.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

tmathes said:


> You and me brother.
> 
> I liken the Bulova MW to the original Mazda Miata in that regard. There was a craze in buying the 1st generation Miata when they were introduced, dealers were selling above list. My dad was one of those suckers, I kept telling him "dad, this isn't a limited production car, the price will drop. The Japanese will make as many as the market wants and they'll drop in price. Don't buy it now, wait."
> 
> ...


There's an AD in New Jersey that will sell for 30% off of list, so I leveraged that to get 25% off at the local place on the Moonwatch at release. Now that we have some history on Bulova's Archives Series and how they do things, I'm sure this one will be available for a decent time. Eventually it'll be on Jomashop for $150.

For me, I had the cash on hand and the MW was worth the $425 at the time. Yeah, it's been down to $325 lately, but the $100 was worth getting it when I got it.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

I have to wonder if this LED watch will sell. Based on the reaction on ablogtowatch, the usually harsh crown on anything quartz were saying or implying they'd buy one. Overall I was quite surprised at how receptive the commenters were, I expected some really vicious posts. But the general public? Er, um, I just don't think so. Maybe it'll be a new hipster thing? Time will tell. Bulova was definitely gutsy in putting it out there, I have to commend them for that.

I now have to wonder about their cryptic 'kinetic' offering. That one really has me curious to no end.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Day everyone,

I see it like this, some observations:
A- This watch offers a way to interact with it: press the button on the right side to read the time.
Remember the pocket watches with hunter cases, press the crown to open the case and read the time, sure, not railroad approved... 
B- It will be very easy to see the time at night.
C- The 3 case options will be able to satisfy most of the choices. I think the black PVD will be a hot seller...well, who knows...
D- Perhaps the new electronic circuit will be reliable and good timekeeping will result.
E- Don't you have a black screen in your phone before you swipe or press a button to reveal applications?

Best regards.


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

espiga said:


> ...
> E- Don't you have a black screen in your phone before you swipe or press a button to reveal applications?
> 
> Best regards.


My phone "wakes up" when I pick it up . It recognizes that its orientation has been changed, and displays a basic screen with time, date, battery status, and any alerts for new calls or messages, etc.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

mystic nerd said:


> My phone "wakes up" when I pick it up . It recognizes that its orientation has been changed, and displays a basic screen with time, date, battery status, and any alerts for new calls or messages, etc.


Hi mystic nerd,

you are right, my phone also "wakes up" with the same information,
however I still and maybe you also have to swipe or press a button to "reveal applications".

Best regards.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Even my 15 year old solar G-Shock has the ability to auto-illuminate when rotated to the viewing angle in a low-light situation.

Oddly, I'm not expecting that functionality from this one. The annoyance of pushing the button to see the time seems integral to the entire experience of wearing this type of watch.

Though there's a very good chance that I'm in a small minority of people who will buy a watch knowing that it will be annoying to use.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

From the Bulova facebook:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=375772169909800


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

espiga said:


> From the Bulova facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it me or does the digital display look like a rendering in both photos and in this video? It likely isn't but something just looks "off" with how it looks, like it's added after the live footage is shot.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan (Dec 4, 2014)

Why would they set the time to 5:53 if they were doing it digitally? The first photos also showed timezone 2. It seems more like somebody rushing to get something done and not setting the watch to 10:10 before each shot than it does a digital trickery to me. Digital trickery would have been done cleaner.


----------



## Bielsa (Jan 20, 2019)

I'd love one but not sure if i'd actually wear it.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good Day everyone,

while we wait, one more article about the Computron and the detail of the battery cover:
https://www.watchonista.com/article...19-bulova-revives-computron-and-its-damn-cool

Best regards.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

If you have a Computron please post here.

Best regards.


----------

